

Clojure Debugging: Emacs, nREPL, and Ritz - llambda
http://ianeslick.com/2013/05/17/clojure-debugging-13-emacs-nrepl-and-ritz/

======
WildUtah
To get most of the benefits of this in Vim, try Vim fireplace.

<https://github.com/tpope/vim-fireplace>

Everything you want but the debugger. You'll have to get Ritz on its own for
that.

I usually develop with clojure code on Vim in one terminal window and a repl
running in another terminal. It's really nice to have them working together in
the background with nRepl and Fireplace. I wrote a nice hack so that line
numbers and file names in stack traces are useful in functions I've updated in
my files over the nRepl transport.

~~~
akurilin
Vim fireplace is fantastic, kudos to tpope for putting that together. I
haven't tried debugging with it yet, but it sounds like it should be pretty
doable.

------
mark_l_watson
Great write up. I use IntelliJ for most of my Clojure dev work, but I do like
nREPL and I am using Ian's setup notes to improve my setup. BTW, I started
using Clojure years ago because of Ian's influence - that is what I used on
his projects. I used to be firmly in the Common Lisp camp (and used to use
Ian's Elephant CLOS database wrapper) but I have mostly stopped using Common
Lisp and Scheme in favor of Clojure.

------
mattdeboard
I never start lein repl at the command line anymore, M-x nrepl-jack-in is
sufficient. Does lein repl give you something extra?

~~~
jamii
If you use lein repl and emacs crashes, your repl will stay up and you can
reconnect to the same session.

Yeah, I crash emacs a lot...

~~~
jamii
Also, if you run a command that prints a lot to stdout (eg tracing) it will
make emacs unhappy. That works much better in the lein repl terminal.

